# Quick Question About Labor



## jasminemarie

So I'm only 26 weeks but I'm finding myself already really scared and anxious about labor, and I had a question for whoever can answer that I'm just not sure about.

Does labor just happen out of nowhere, or are there signs that it's going to happen? Like is it just one second you're fine, and the next you're in labor, or do you kinda know it's coming? I know it's kinda silly for me to ask, but I'm hearing mixed stories.

Also, is there any advice you could give me as a first time parent? I'm actually really scared already, I'm a pretty small girl and the thought of labor terrifies me.


----------



## lozzy21

It's hard to know, for some people they start with back ache and period type pains and for others contractions just start.


----------



## Sommerfugl

With me I had no signs, went to bed feeling fine (as fine as you can for nearly 40 weeks pregnant) and then woke at 2am as my waters broke, my contractions started straight after. 

No advice really, I'd say try not to be scared as fear will intensify everything, but that's easier said than done! This is what our bodies are meant to do, just try to trust in your body I guess, and sure it's uncomfortable but it's worth it all :)


----------



## glitterbug

It can start with niggles, a show, and some cramping. Or it can start with your waters breaking and that's it. It is different for everyone. 

I know the idea of it is very scary, especially if you listen to all the horror stories. But it doesn't have to be a horrible experience. If you try to focus on the fact that your body will know what to do when the time comes (and that it is designed to do this) it makes you feel more in control. Breathe deeply to keep calm and just go with it. You'll be surprised how well you deal with it when the time comes. 

When it comes to being a new mummy, some take to it so naturally, others take a bit more time. I, for one, was more worried about being a mother, than giving birth as I thought i'd be so clueless and rubbish. But when it happened, it was like I just knew what to do. I'd say the chances are you'll feel the same when your time comes.

All the very best of luck to you. Try to stay positive about it all. It can really be the most wonderful experience if you let it!x


----------



## jasminemarie

I am a little worried about being a mom but I feel like I will do just fine for the most part actually, I feel like I'll take to the role quite quickly and naturally. It's just the getting him into the world I'm afraid of.


----------



## blondey

I had no signs. Went to bed as normal, waters broke at 2am, contractions started striaght away, 8am she was born.

Everyone is different hun. Often waters breaking and contractions starting don't always happen at the same time.

If anything I had a gut feeling I wouldn't go into labour for a good few days so was taken completely by surprise!

x


----------



## kmumtobe

I had nothing at all was sat on the sofa and had a pain bolt out the blue, had contractions every 2/3 mins for 30+ seconds then on in..


----------



## roisinMegan11

it all depends i've been having labor signs for two weeks or more and nothing but friends of mine have gone into labor with no signs so you never know! Just one thing, don't be nervous or it'll be worse, the more relaxed you are the less pain because you're not as tense :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

When I had my DD I didn't have any signs or warnings at all.

I went to bed the night before I had her feeling right as rain and woke up the next day with contractions. Although I automatically knew in the back of my mind that it was labour and nothing else. 

I had no plug loss, no "clear out", no back ache nothing. The only thing that stands out to me since having her is that the night before I went in to labour was the best nights sleep I had in my whole 9 months of pregnancy lol.

I was terrified of labour from the minute I found out I was pregnant.. There's nothing to be scared of. It does hurt but as soon as you're looking at you're baby you forget the pain. Even to this day I can't describe the feeling of labour, the thing I remember most is after and having to pee with internal grazing! That hurt more than labour!


----------



## goddess25

I suppose for me both times I knew it was coming. I had a little back ache. I was losing my plug and had a show with both. Waters never broke. I had a tonne of diarrohea the day before with both kiddos. In regards to labour starting I woke up with my son with cramps and feeling off then contractions started shorlty after. With my daughter I woke up with a contraction at 2-3 mins apart, I had her 3 hours later.


----------



## Bookity

I had a backache, cramping, some plug loss with brownish red discharge and didn't want to believe it was labor because I was only 36 weeks. I think baby really dropped only 2 days before. I felt very little movement one day, then when it started back up it was in a different place than it had been before.


----------



## MummyNovember

Does labor just happen out of nowhere, or are there signs that it's going to happen? Like is it just one second you're fine, and the next you're in labor, or do you kinda know it's coming? I know it's kinda silly for me to ask, but I'm hearing mixed stories.

My labour was out of the blue. Had a sweep at 4pm an was 2cms gone. I didnt even know coz i hadnt had n e pain. Midnight that same day BOOM it hit me like a wrecking ball! Went in at 2am an was 7cms dilated. Had my boy at 10.15am. 


Also, is there any advice you could give me as a first time parent? I'm actually really scared already, I'm a pretty small girl and the thought of labor terrifies me.

Take plenty of cool bottles of water when your in labour! After every push my mouth was bone dry. I got through 4 bottles of water. Dont pack your hospital bag assuming u will be in there an back out again like i did. Pack 2 or 3 nighties (i had to throw one away coz i wore it during birth an it was a tad dirty!), buys looooads of thick sanitary towels. When you do get home with your LO rest as much as possible. Dont feel u have to do everything. 

Most of all when the time comes, dont panic! Yes its horrible, yes its hard work, but u deal with it an u get through it.


----------



## UkCath

Took a while for me.

Friday = Sat in morrisons car park and had a sudden surge of period pain from nowhere. Maybe a couple more of these on Friday. 

Saturday = Nothing.

Sunday = Bloody show in the morning - contractions starting lunch time. Very far apart. A couple of them woke me up during Sunday night.

Monday = woke up and nothing. Contractions started again in the afternoon after a walk - weak and far apart and by 2am were getting regular and strong.

Tuesday = 6am in hospital with very regular very strong contractions, checked on arrival and 4cm dilated.
= 7am go into birth pool (amazing!!!!!!!!!)
= 12pm had to get out of pool as labour had slowed down. Walking about trying different positions to get things moving again.
= 3pm ish got on to bed on back for internal exam, almost fully dilated. In agony by now, never meant to give birth on my back on a bed but any kind of movement to get into any other position is out of the question due to pain.
= 4.26 pm - baby arrives after an hour or so pushing..


----------



## NaturalMomma

Labor may just start, but it won't be painful. It may start with your waters leaking or gushing (only around 11% of labors start that way), it may start with a small cramp, a bloody show, mucous plug, or just a feeling. 

My advice is to not dwell on labor pain. Not all women say labor is painful, it's not the entire labor that is painful/intense, and once that baby is born all that goes away (it literally does if you have no pain meds because of the hormones that come with once baby is born). Remember to breathe and to focus on getting your baby closer to being born and not focus on contractions. Stay on your feet as much as you can.


----------



## MiniKiwi

For me I had plenty of warning, I woke up at 6am when I was 41 weeks with period pain which were clearly contractions by 9am.. 15 minutes apart, lasting 30 seconds. By lunch time I knew it was the real thing, they weren't painful, just consistent. I had my lo at lunch time the next day :D I think it's important to try to calm yourself about it before it happens, which you're obviously trying to do now :thumbup: There is no need to be scared and it definitely won't help as you'll tense up which will make things worse. Not sure if it'll help you but it helped me to remind myself that all babies get here somehow! and many women manage just fine. Read some positive birth stories in the birth announcement section, I loved reading those. It does hurt for a short time and I swear you forget instantly! Today I caught myself thinking I'd love to do that again, to lie in that bath at the hospital waiting for the best moment of my life! Water really helped me to manage the pain, have a shower or bath at home if the contractions are intense and a bath at the hospital. Also don't lie down, keep moving if you can. Good luck with it :flower:


----------



## hawalkden

I had my son at 35 week and I don't want to scare you. I had pre-eclampsia he was fine chubby 6lb 14oz of him. He was in NICU due to my Type One Diabetes and low sugars. But I was meant to be getting induced and the doc was in the next room to me preparing the inducting drip and I hadn't had any pains, contractions etc just being monitored and all of a sudden waters just went. 
Out of nowhere and that's when it hit me like the contractions and being uncomfy meaning mainly positions on the bed and tiredness kicked in for me too, i was sleeping from going in at 4pm till 2am when the wasters went then felt drained of energy! etc. 9 hours I was in labour.
So it differs from person to person. I can understand your worry and fretting over it all :). it'll all come good in the end though ;).


----------



## jasminemarie

Well thank you ladies, all of your stories and advice has helped me calm down quite a bit. :)


----------



## JayDee

Slight TMI but I lost my plug and had a clear out (being 2 or 3 loose bowel movements, a bit like you get if you're unwell) the day before.
I'd also had 3 or 4 contractions for a couple of nights before the real thing, all at the same time of night as labour actually started for real, it was only when they started getting closer together and stronger after the first hour or so that I realised it was the real thing.

Advise - just go with it. You have no idea what sort of baby you'll have and whether he/she will fit in with your plans. You might, for example, be planning to breast feed but baby won't latch, you might think a dummy is a great idea to calm baby down but they hate the idea etc etc...

In terms of hospital bag, I will be making sure I take some decent snacks with me this time. I had to stay in for 2 days afterwards and they feed you at such stupid times (If I remember correctly it was 8am, 12pm, 5pm then nothing till morning again) that it's good to have a supply of stuff to eat.


----------



## Ceejay123

Personally I was induced- But I know people that had warnings and people that didn't. 

Advice - Just go with it. I'm a small person - 5 ft 2, 8st 4. Labour was pretty easy.. Yeah it hurt, but it was over so fast a I was occupied. Its scarier thinking about it, than it actually was during it! x


----------



## littleANDlost

it really is different for everyone, My mucus plug started coming away and 12 hours later i had my first contraction.


----------



## Seity

Mine came out of nowhere. I had my 38 week midwife appointment the day before. Never had even one Braxton Hicks, no show, nothing. Just woke up in the morning in labor. Although I didn't know it at the time. I went to work as usual thinking I was finally experiencing BH. When they didn't go away and got closer together I decided to leave work and go to the hospital. Gave birth just a couple hours later.


----------



## teal

I was feeling absolutely fine when my waters broke, about 30 seconds later I had my first contraction. I was expecting a slow start to labour but it was intense from the start (less than 7 hours from waters breaking to birth) xx


----------



## Lully2011

I was taken into hospital with bleeding at 28 weeks. I had to stay in hospital until my girls were born :( At 31 weeks I got a show. At 32 weeks my waters broke. At 33 weeks my little girls were born. 

I woke up the Monday morning at 7am feeling very emotional, I was crying because there was no hot water to have a shower (this is not like me Lol) I went back to bed and woke up with severe back pain around 10am...Got up to go to the toilet and had a bleed (this was normal for me) from that min onwards I had pains in my back and front. By Tuesday 4am I was pushing :D

As for the labour, you dont know whats going to happen. Just try and relax and listen to the doctors/midwives. The only thing I can say is be open to pain relief etc if you can do it without - AMAZING!! 

As for being a mother...well as a previous poster said, this will either come to you straight away or it'll take time. The min I seen my little girls I just knew what to do. I would say mother always knows best, dont let the midwives pursude you to do something your not keen on.. you do whats right for you and baby :D

Good luck...you'll be fine :hugs:


----------

